# my male and female pigeons are not getting along with each other



## Rosequartz

I have a male and female pigeon. The female has a deficiency and the male is about 4-5 months. They kind of were mating when I came inside the hall. When the female tries to cuddle him, he walks away and after some time he would chase her. When the female comes near him, he bites her off so badly. I tried to put them together but it didn't work out really well. He didn't bother to stay with her but he always does that 'mating dance' and sits on top of her doing that mating stuff. I feel sad for her as she coo all day, calling out to him. He doesn't bother. When she comes down from her nest, he would come near her, do that dance and sit on top. Any ideas to get them together?


----------



## Jay3

Why would you want the poor hen with that male? He isn't looking for a mate, treats her badly now, so he isn't going to be any nicer. If anything, I would want to keep her away from him.


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> I have a male and female pigeon. The female has a deficiency and the male is about 4-5 months. They kind of were mating when I came inside the hall. When the female tries to cuddle him, he walks away and after some time he would chase her. When the female comes near him, he bites her off so badly. I tried to put them together but it didn't work out really well. He didn't bother to stay with her but he always does that 'mating dance' and sits on top of her doing that mating stuff. I feel sad for her as she coo all day, calling out to him. He doesn't bother. When she comes down from her nest, he would come near her, do that dance and sit on top. Any ideas to get them together?


I agree with Jay. Some birds just don't get along. Their personalities might be too conflicting to each other. Anyways, I think its best you let your female pigeon recover from her deficiency before trying to pair her up. Laying eggs adds to the stress. 

I think once your bird fully recovers and you get a future male rescue you can try to pair them up. Make sure both birds healthy and fully recovered though.

To pair them up you first have to put both in separate cages next to each other for week. See how they react if you feel they look comfortable and won't attack each other then let them out of their cages to meet each other. Supervise them though when you let them out.


Never put two adults together in same cage or unrelated baby with adult. Pigeons are territorial and a fight will break out. Birds can be vicious when fighting each other and will harm each other.


----------



## Rosequartz

I didn't leave them. I just put them together once under my supervision. She is going mad without him. She won't eat,she won't drink but she just runs here and there. She can't fly so she can't actually get along with him. Today she didn't bother to eat so I made him eat next to her. As soon as she saw him she started cooing and she eat and went back to sleep. Why is he doing like this? Is it because he is not mature enough? She didn't lay any eggs till now so still little confused...


----------



## Rosequartz

I never breaded pigeons before so don't know much..


----------



## Rosequartz

Here they are sleeping together..
To the left is the hen and to the right is the cock.


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> I didn't leave them. I just put them together once under my supervision. She is going mad without him. She won't eat,she won't drink but she just runs here and there. She can't fly so she can't actually get along with him. Today she didn't bother to eat so I made him eat next to her. As soon as she saw him she started cooing and she eat and went back to sleep. Why is he doing like this? Is it because he is not mature enough? She didn't lay any eggs till now so still little confused...


Its up to you if you want to pair them up or not. But just make sure male doesn't harm her . Put them in separate cages right next to each other she should be happier and both birds will be safe that way. Give them a week or more and then let them out under your supervision.

She wants him to be her mate. She will lay eggs if they do pair up in which you will have to replace the eggs with fake ones unless you want baby pigeons.
Be careful about her deficiency though .

If you feel their relationship is unhealthy best to find another male. Cause if the male is super aggressive he will end up hurting her.


----------



## Rosequartz

She is kind of like a sick bird who can't fly, can't eat on her own but could run fast like a road runner. She is ready to cuddle him but he is rejecting her cause she can't follow him when he sits somewhere high. I guess he is not matured yet for mating. The first person he wanted to mate with was with the floor! It was hilarious! He figured how to do the mating stuff later on his own. For now Just worried about her cause she is literally mad about him. She follows him everywhere. Hope they get together soon...


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> She is kind of like a sick bird who can't fly, can't eat on her own but could run fast like a road runner. She is ready to cuddle him but he is rejecting her cause she can't follow him when he sits somewhere high. I guess he is not matured yet for mating. The first person he wanted to mate with was with the floor! It was hilarious! He figured how to do the mating stuff later on his own. For now Just worried about her cause she is literally mad about him. She follows him everywhere. Hope they get together soon...


Wow, she has talent  ! Ha, pigeons can be weird XD.
Maybe in some weeks they will get along if not there are plenty other suitors she can find =).

Disabled birds have a hard time finding mates. Healthy pigeons rather not mate with bird who has a disability. Some might but depends on their personality. Maybe you will find another disabled male bird for her ?

When I first introduced Oggly to Egg they didn't like each other. There was cooing and pecking in a mean way. Fast forward to many weeks they are close to each other and get along great. Both of them are disabled so they got along even faster.


----------



## cwebster

Caught Fiona Jr ( not named well) mating with Buzzy, our oops female, last night. They squabbled until,they hit maturity. Have got the fake eggs ready. Your birds sound like they are getting chummy too.


----------



## Rosequartz

To be exact he is just 3-4 months old. How long will take for him to hit maturity?
I am giving my female pigeon cotton to dotty so if they get along with each other, I can give fluffy (male pigeon) as well.
Cotton and fluffy mated like 3 or 4 times. Should I make fake eggs?


----------



## Rosequartz

Do you think we will lay eggs? She never laid eggs till now and she is old enough to be an adult. She has a B1 deficiency.
...


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> To be exact he is just 3-4 months old. How long will take for him to hit maturity?
> I am giving my female pigeon cotton to dotty so if they get along with each other, I can give fluffy (male pigeon) as well.
> Cotton and fluffy mated like 3 or 4 times. Should I make fake eggs?



They hit maturity between 4 and 6 months . You don't hear him honking/squeaking like a squab does ? When pigeons mature there voices become in-between the honk/deepish(cooing) voice.

If male pigeon accepts her then she will start laying eggs. I suggest you get fake eggs just in case and give her extra calcium,vitamins . Fake eggs I think you might find it at some pet shop in your area. If not you can order from amazon or other sites.

If you want advice on what to provide for nesting you can use a cat/dog bowl.
For nesting material use something non-absorbent. such as Sisal, Extra-Long Coconut fiber*, Bermuda Grass and Orchard Grass (the latter two are actually made for rabbits, guinea pigs, etc, and can be found in just about any store with pet supplies).

Egg and Oggly haven't produced eggs cause they are still recovering. They just chill,sleep and eat food XD. No preening or courtship displays even if I watch them from far away .


----------



## Rosequartz

Fluffy coo like a big male pigeon. He ain't a baby anymore. He's all grown up. I feel happy about that. He was a two week old squeaker when I first found him down my building. He was so adorable! If they pair up and lay eggs, I will be the happiest person in the world. When I give cotton to you, if possible can you try finding her a mate cause she too is matured and wants to be cuddled by a pigeon


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> Fluffy coo like a big male pigeon. He ain't a baby anymore. He's all grown up. I feel happy about that. He was a two week old squeaker when I first found him down my building. He was so adorable! If they pair up and lay eggs, I will be the happiest person in the world. When I give cotton to you, if possible can you try finding her a mate cause she too is matured and wants to be cuddled by a pigeon


I love that feeling of watch them grow up too XD. 

Sure =), but if Fluffy and Cotton do pair up I can keep them together if you want. It isn't a problem with me at all. Don't want to separate them if they are mates. 

If they don't pair up Egg is there to be her suitor XD. Since they are both disabled I will think they will be great match . Egg is a very relaxed pigeon and isn't very aggressive.

Also I can match Oggly with Fuffly if you want to that is. Oggly does fly a bit but not much. She is a cute small hen who can be stubborn though XD. She would probably stand up to Fluffy if he happens to be bossy.


If I get future rescues I will keep you updated on potential suitors XD. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## Rosequartz

I made fake eggs out of terra-cotta clay just in case if she lays any eggs. 
They mated two times today. Fluffy flew back to his nest which is eventually my TV cabinet. Cotton can't fly so she couldn't keep up with him. I lifted her and kept her near him and he became so angry. I separated both of them for now. She won't stay without him. She is cooing all day and she is not showing any signs of laying. My laughing dove shows signs she's going to lay eggs but not cottton.


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> I made fake eggs out of terra-cotta clay just in case if she lays any eggs.
> They mated two times today. Fluffy flew back to his nest which is eventually my TV cabinet. Cotton can't fly so she couldn't keep up with him. I lifted her and kept her near him and he became so angry. I separated both of them for now. She won't stay without him. She is cooing all day and she is not showing any signs of laying. My laughing dove shows signs she's going to lay eggs but not cottton.


You sure the clay is safe Cause sometimes the clay cracks and bird might think it is food. I think plastic white eggs are safer. 

She probably isn't laying eggs because of her deficiency. When she recovers fully she probably will.

Fluffy is getting frustrated because Cotton can't keep up and is disabled. 
Fluffy might attack her out of anger. Personally I think it is best to keep them separate I don't think they will have a healthy relationship. 

Pigeons don't have the ability to reason like us. Fluffy is a normal bird so he doesn't understand why she isn't flying like him and laying eggs. He wants a normal mate.

Now Cotton will probably get over him in time. Just spend time with her and feed her if you have too. You can coo and bob your head. Cuddle her. This is only for time being until you find another suitor for her.

You should pair her up with a disabled male and Fluffy with a normal female or a female who has the same temperament.


----------



## Romeo pigeon

I have two pigeons that do not want to mate what should I do


----------

